# ask me a question!



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

hi, I just want to get to know you! your whole chicken story, everything! I also want you to ask me questions! lots. any question you want and I will answer. Chickens rule: peace out


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

How old are you?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

lovely_chooks said:


> How old are you?


Let's not ask people to advertise their age. It's safer for them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

chickenpersoon said:


> hi, I just want to get to know you! your whole chicken story, everything! I also want you to ask me questions! lots. any question you want and I will answer. Chickens rule: peace out


It's very early in the morning. I'll have to think on it for a bit.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Let's not ask people to advertise their age. It's safer for them.


Ok


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Someone ask me questions too I am interested in what you ask


----------

